# pavoni temperature



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi

May I ask newbie question.

Having admired the Londinium lever sprung system, I saw a domestic Pavoni on ebay and was curious how this works - not the basics - it has a hand lever pump to push an exact volume shot through the group head. Simple and used for years and the original Italian way to make espresso

It has a single boiler at the back and this is maintained at pressure sufficient to provide ample steam for frothing a capuccino

BUT - here's the question

If this water is under pressure (1 barg) then its temperature will be elevated to 120C

Surely this water temperature is way above the optimum brewing temp of 95C

Does it just rely on a crude approximate cooling of the group head by waiting 10sec?

Anyone help me out here or have I got it wrong?

cheers

Robin


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

robint said:


> Hi
> 
> May I ask newbie question.
> 
> ...


You're spot on! The group acts as a radiator and a heat sink so that by the time the water reaches the coffee it should be about the right temp.

The problem you have is that the group is always heating up until it gets too hot so you have to (a) pick the right time to pull your shot and (b) cool down the group if you're making several shots in a row.

That said in my 18 months owning a rebadged la pavoni I got pretty great results. The trick is to have a thermometer sticker on the group as a reference point and to get the grind and therefore the resistance of the lever correct.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed the use of the lapavoni is not too difficult, just get the parameters right and use it as a one or two shot machine then switch off and you will get great results, i love the lapavoni for its simplicity.


----------



## MarcoPrato (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool the porta filter to regulate the gtoup head - all very manual, but that's the beauty of it, isn't int?


----------

